# Earthquakes besides Calif.



## cda (Jan 14, 2010)

I did not know:

http://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/20 ... 102502.htm


----------



## PORTEOUS (Jan 14, 2010)

Re: Earthquakes besides Calif.

We had a small earthquake in Seely Lake yesterday morning, only a 3.7, but it was 25mi out of the town in the mountains, so, no harm, no foul, a quake non-the-less.  Bill


----------



## cda (Jan 14, 2010)

Re: Earthquakes besides Calif.

http://www.iris.edu/seismon/bigmap/index.phtml


----------



## peach (Jan 16, 2010)

Re: Earthquakes besides Calif.

well, geez... the posted article mentions Haiti/Domician Republic.. guess they were right.

Now that the big one happened in Haiti, what are any of us doing?

I think we need to have a common charity to contribute to.. as a group of human building officials..

OK .. Haiti didn't enforce Codes.. now that there's an opportunity to help them rebuild.. how will be aid them...  right now.. send money..

thanks


----------

